# Who uses Fromm?



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Here's a thread that may help a little!

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=81064


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

There are already several of threads on Fromm, but we use Fromm and we have had amazing luck with it. Both of our boys are really, really thriving on the 4-star line. Their favorite is the Duck & Sweet Potato formula. Their coats totally transformed after starting Fromm and their stools are so much smaller than they used to be. I also like how they are family owned and have their own plant, so you know where your dog's food is coming from. We are very, very loyal Fromm customers.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

jwemt81 said:


> There are already several of threads on Fromm, but we use Fromm and we have had amazing luck with it. Both of our boys are really, really thriving on the 4-star line. Their favorite is the Duck & Sweet Potato formula. Their coats totally transformed after starting Fromm and their stools are so much smaller than they used to be. I also like how they are family owned and have their own plant, so you know where your dog's food is coming from. We are very, very loyal Fromm customers.


 
Pretty much ditto! Yep, everything she said!


----------



## 58loosy (Apr 18, 2010)

Thank you kdmarsh and others I did look up the other blogs on it. Sounds good to me.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Cody and our aussie have used the fromm 4 star duck for over a year and are doing great. It's one company that is still family owned and has their own plant. Wellness and Eagle Pack were both sold over a year ago to Berwin Industries and put under a new corporate umbrella, WellPet. We immediately noticed problems with the Eagle Pack Holistic Duck (although the swore no formula changes). Many others had similar experiences. That's when we found Fromm.


----------



## HudsensMama9 (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi there.. I have been researching Fromm myself and decided to switch Hudsen over to it once I get closer to finishing his last bag of puppy food. I think I'm going to go with the Duck and Sweet Potato. I'm trying to get away from chicken. I may also try the whitefish as well. I emailed the Fromm company (thru their website) with some questions and they got right back to me. They were very thorough. If you have specific questions about their products, I definitely recommend emailing them. I cannot wait to start feeding it.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Have used Fromm for approx 6-7 months and feed Four Star Chicken Ala Veg or Duck & Sweet Potato. The pack LOVES it, are doing great on it, and if you feel like switching flavors within the Four Star flavors you can do so without tempering. And the Four Star treats are GReat also!!!!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm pretty sure that all pet food has to be made with USDA graded meat.


----------



## Susan (Mar 11, 2007)

I love Fromm's (or I should say my dogs love Fromm's). I've been feeding them the 4 Star line for several years. I usually give them Duck and Sweet Potato but I've started rotating with the other varieties in the 4-Star line. That's one thing I think is so neat about this food -- as long as you stay within the 4-Star line, you can switch from one to another and not have to go the "gradual" route. So far my crew has loved everyone of them. I just don't think you can go wrong with this food!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I've currently switched Toby to Fromms Duck and Sweet Potato, and while I like the food (it doesn't smell awful and is not greasy to touch), it does not agree with Toby at all. His coat is not shiny like so many mention here, his weight is up (I'm reading the labels and measuring) and he has consistently soft poops. I am now at the point I need to switch him to something else..so frustrating....


----------



## 58loosy (Apr 18, 2010)

Thanks for all the feelback on Fromm, just waiting to get down a little lower on my wellness. I may need to contact them. Lucy 1 yr. has been on the lamb and wondering if the duck will be to rich for her.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

:wavey:

Duck and Sweet Potato.




58loosy said:


> Right now my dogs are on wellness simple solution doing good but I looked on the wellness site for the grade of meat and it only says high quality. I read a site that says it should say human grade or pet which hopefully it isn't after reading the article. The Fromm site lists their meat usda grade. I was impressed with their site. If you use Fromm which one do you use? The pet store we use carries it. Thanks for the information. I want the best food for my pups.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Dallas Gold said:


> I've currently switched Toby to Fromms Duck and Sweet Potato, and while I like the food (it doesn't smell awful and is not greasy to touch), it does not agree with Toby at all. His coat is not shiny like so many mention here, his weight is up (I'm reading the labels and measuring) and he has consistently soft poops. I am now at the point I need to switch him to something else..so frustrating....


Have you tried Fromm's Whitefish and potato? 
I don't know if it'll help with the soft poo, but I noticed Riley's coat getting a little dry on the duck formula, too. I started him back on 1/2 duck and 1/2 whitefish. Surprisingly, I started to see some improvement very quickly.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

LifeOfRiley said:


> Have you tried Fromm's Whitefish and potato?
> I don't know if it'll help with the soft poo, but I noticed Riley's coat getting a little dry on the duck formula, too. I started him back on 1/2 duck and 1/2 whitefish. Surprisingly, I started to see some improvement very quickly.


I haven't tried the Whitefish. Thanks for the suggestion. I think my guy needs a higher fiber percentage than Fromms offers, so I need to do more research. A few weeks ago I did do a taste test between a chicken and a duck kibble and he indeed prefers chicken. I wish I could feed him what we eat, but we aren't 100% nutritious ourselves (trying to get there though).


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

We're using Fromm too! Currently using the 4 star since Lucy turned up her nose at the fromm family adult. She wasn't too keen on the surf and turf flavour so we've been on the duck and sweet potato as well. She really likes it and her coat is so soft and shiney!


----------



## HudsensMama9 (Dec 17, 2009)

Has anyone tried the pork and applesauce? Are there any advantages/disadvantages to feeding pork vs. duck? Hudsen has only eaten chicken-based food, but I'm not sure if I start him out on the Fromm pork or duck when I start his transition next week?


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

sharlin said:


> Have used Fromm for approx 6-7 months and feed Four Star Chicken Ala Veg or Duck & Sweet Potato. The pack LOVES it, are doing great on it, and if you feel like switching flavors within the Four Star flavors you can do so without tempering. And the Four Star treats are GReat also!!!!


Hey Steve-where do you go to purchase Fromm for the pack?


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

HudsensMama9 said:


> Has anyone tried the pork and applesauce? Are there any advantages/disadvantages to feeding pork vs. duck? Hudsen has only eaten chicken-based food, but I'm not sure if I start him out on the Fromm pork or duck when I start his transition next week?


Maybe try duck first. Maybe it will be an easier transition to go poultry to poultry? Just a guess, I could be wrong. 

You know, I have not tried the pork yet but when I bought the last bag of duck the store owner gave us a coupon for a free 5 lb bag of the pork. So now I have a bag of that to try.  I have used so many coupons from Fromm.


----------



## HudsensMama9 (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks! I'm going to go with the duck first. That is great they give coupons. I hope the store has them here. I think they have the program where you buy so many bags, you get one free


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

Maggie is on duck and sweet potato also. Our specialty pet store gives us free sample bags of all of the Four Star varieties. We use them as treats and Maggie loves them.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

We currently feed our cat the Salmon a la veg flavor. At first she turned her nose up at it but she is eating it now with the same gusto of her Pro Plan. 

I plan to switch our pup to Fromm when he's about 6 months old. 

I contacted Fromm and asked for some new customer coupons. I got a $5 off and a $2 off in the mail! You should do the same! My store also has a buy 12, the 13th is free. Not all stores that carry Fromm participate, so make sure that your store does.


----------



## 58loosy (Apr 18, 2010)

Thanks Carolina I will do that, I need to call them. What are you going to start your pup on. I need one for more sensitive stomach and one for skin.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

58loosy said:


> Thanks Carolina I will do that, I need to call them. What are you going to start your pup on. I need one for more sensitive stomach and one for skin.


I think that I will do the Salmon a la Veg because he will be eating the Taste of the Wild Salmon formula. It should be an easier (or so I think!) transition. If not the Salmon formula, I will be doing the Chicken at first. :crossfing Just remember to go slowly, as with any transition. If your dog is having soft stools on the food that they're on- I'd want to wait until those are resolved before switching again, even if you resolve the problem with boiled chicken and rice.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

nixietink said:


> Hey Steve-where do you go to purchase Fromm for the pack?


I get mine at Douglas Ranch Supply in Roseville - right up the street from my office. Their website has a search capability for dealers and if I remember I think there was one in West Sac.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

nixietink said:


> Hey Steve-where do you go to purchase Fromm for the pack?


 
*A Purrfect Groomer* 
1016 Jefferson Blvd
West Sacramento, CA 95691
916-372-7288 | store website


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

sharlin said:


> *A Purrfect Groomer*
> 1016 Jefferson Blvd
> West Sacramento, CA 95691
> 916-372-7288 | store website



This is where I normally go and the are very, very friendly. However, they are closed Sundays and Mondays and lately have been closed lots of odd hours. The same with the other place in Sac that sells it. So I thought I would check for another backup since we always seem to have issues with timing. :doh:


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

HudsensMama9 said:


> Thanks! I'm going to go with the duck first. That is great they give coupons. I hope the store has them here. I think they have the program where you buy so many bags, you get one free


Yes! But for some reason my UPCs from the bags keep disappearing. :doh:
Also, if you have a facebook and "like" their page, they put out coupons sometimes too.


----------



## PC Mom (Oct 30, 2009)

We are Fromm users too. Just started transitioning my pup onto it. My older one has been on for a few weeks. We aren't fortunate enough to live near any stores (the closest is 2+ hours away) so I order it online. We started with the duck and sweet potato at the suggestion of the company, but I also bought some of the pork and applesauce. I've also heard really good things about their treats. The boys loved the samples they sent with the order!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

nixietink said:


> Yes! But for some reason my UPCs from the bags keep disappearing. :doh:
> Also, if you have a facebook and "like" their page, they put out coupons sometimes too.


Our store keeps track, we don't have to keep the UPC's... I should double check that, though!


----------



## Jesse3 (Jun 6, 2009)

This is weird. I know I posted on this thread days earlier and my post is not here anymore. My dog is on Fromm Pork and Applesauce and he loves it. Before pork, he ate Whitefish and potato, but wasn't an eager eater. He also didn't care much for Surf and Turf, which could be due to the kibble size. I plan on eventually switching to Duck.


----------



## Cowtown (Sep 23, 2009)

Oh my gosh I think I've found my food! Jake is right at 8 months old. At about 6 months we started transitioning from Wellness Large Breed for Puppies to Orijen. It was a long slow transition as he was having pudding stools on a good day.

Fromm was always my second choice after Orijen. The other day I went by a local feed store that carries Fromm and picked up a 5 lb bag of both Duck and Sweet Potato and Surf and Turf. They also had small bag samples of Whitefish, Salmon, and a Canadae ALS grain free.

I got home (I know this is probably bad as you need to transition but I wanted to see straight up which he'd choose) and did a taste test two at a time. I'd separate the loser and then put a new flavor up against a previous winner.

Well, Jake LOVED several of the flavors almost equally I believe. The clear cut losers were Surf and Turf and Canadae. The big winners were Duck, Salmon & Whitefish (they didn't have a Chicken sample).

Then the stool. Even changing out 100% and not transitioning Jake's stools are better than they have been for 2 months....consistently now for 3 days. That's huge. He seems eager to eat and has great energy.

I'm going to start off on Duck & Sweet Potato and transition to the other flavors every six months or so.

I think I've found my food that works for my boy!


----------



## babbs (Feb 9, 2010)

Sandie has been on Fromm for a few months now and LOVES it. I rotate between the chicken and duck, and always give salmon every day. The company actually recommends rotation in the 4 star line. Her coat is sooooo soft, and as she has shedded out recently, her incoming adult fur is really shiny and soft. The vet even commented on her fur quality. Oh, she's 8 months now.


----------

